# Twitter.com/cemproducts Sale!!!



## CEM Store (Nov 3, 2009)

CEM Twitter account is the best place for product information, CEM Rewards news, sales and discount codes. We would like to give an exclusive promo code for all those signed up. This will be a large discount code that we do not promote on the message boards. The Promo Code will be given out Monday the 9th. During this next week we will also be asking trivia questions related to aas, pct and all things related to our products and services. Those that answer correctly will get personalized promo codes for their next purchase. So sign up now to get the best deal on research chemicals and peptides.

CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter
Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM Store


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 9, 2009)

Today is the DAY!!  I'm sending out a MASSIVE promocode this afternoon via twitter!  Hurry and FOLLOW...


----------

